

Define Protocol Buffers messages with Haskell Generics - enigmo
http://breaks.for.alienz.org/blog/2013/02/28/generics-and-protocol-buffers-the-hackage-years/

======
enigmo
Something I've been toying with a for a while now is finally/actually becoming
useable for production code.

